# San Francisco Fire Dept EMT H3



## cstiltzcook2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Here it is my bay-area buddies. I was sure I would see this posted already, because I know I am not the most fire dialed EMT-but maybe everyone isn't being as neighborly as they could be. So!  In the spirit of the forum, may the best qualified be aware of this very cool gig. $60K with 24hr shifts starting out can't be all bad... 

http://www.jobaps.com/sf/sup/BulPreview.asp?R1=cbt&R2=00H3&R3=057196

OH and if you get it, maybe you'll get to work a call or two with The Happy Medic. If you don't know who that is, better ask somebody...


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 6, 2011)

cstiltzcook2 said:


> Here it is my bay-area buddies. I was sure I would see this posted already, because I know I am not the most fire dialed EMT-but maybe everyone isn't being as neighborly as they could be. So!  In the spirit of the forum, may the best qualified be aware of this very cool gig. $60K with 24hr shifts starting out can't be all bad...
> 
> http://www.jobaps.com/sf/sup/BulPreview.asp?R1=cbt&R2=00H3&R3=057196
> 
> OH and if you get it, maybe you'll get to work a call or two with The Happy Medic. If you don't know who that is, better ask somebody...



So do you happen to know if SFFD will promote to Medic after awhile if you come in with the P-card.


----------



## johnmedic (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, cstiltz, who's the Happy Medic. I'm asking you.


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Mar 6, 2011)

johnmedic said:


> Hey, cstiltz, who's the Happy Medic. I'm asking you.



http://happymedic.com/about/   His name is Justin and his blog goes beyond war stories and shortcomings, as he and his team of superheroes are actually making headway in the difficult battle to reform/reshape EMS. Check out EMS2.0 and you'll get a better idea. 




jgmedic said:


> So do you happen to know if SFFD will promote to Medic after awhile if you come in with the P-card.



I have heard that is the exact reason that they are hiring this class of EMT-1s, because they are bumping many paramedics working as EMT-1s up a grade.


----------



## beandip4all (Mar 7, 2011)

I heard 11 "moonlight medics" are getting promoted to full time P. 

My former partner (moonlight medic): "heck, i'd rather have the emt job anyways, decent salary and all you have to do it spike the bag and drive." h34r:

anyways, i hope they hire more than 11 people to fill those slots!


----------



## Jon (Mar 7, 2011)

cstiltzcook2 said:


> http://happymedic.com/about/   His name is Justin and his blog goes beyond war stories and shortcomings, as he and his team of superheroes are actually making headway in the difficult battle to reform/reshape EMS. Check out EMS2.0 and you'll get a better idea.





I just spent part of the last week hanging out with Happy and company. He's a good dude, and the FRNtv crowd may actually help make change happen.

Justin, along with Michael Morse (http://rescuingprovidence.com/) have shown me that there are some fantastic fire-based EMS providers that truly care about what they do.

Anyway- sorry for jumping on the soapbox. BTW-  although Happy doesn't post here often - he is a member.


----------



## beandip4all (Mar 11, 2011)

ap in... now to lower my bf % to make the cut...! 

wonder how long I have... says it will be in a Bod Pod which is an air displacement method- pretty accurate.  

Hopefully a month or two before they weed through the aps?  thoughts?


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Mar 21, 2011)

*denied*

Got the rejection letter last week. I did not meet the experience requirement, no big deal as it was listed on the pre-reqs. Beandip if you haven't heard by now I'd be shocked. A few of the guys I work with who passed the screen, already set up their interviews for the first week in April. Best of luck to you chica.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 21, 2011)

beandip4all said:


> ap in... now to lower my bf % to make the cut...!
> 
> wonder how long I have... says it will be in a Bod Pod which is an air displacement method- pretty accurate.
> 
> Hopefully a month or two before they weed through the aps?  thoughts?



I have my test April 6th.


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats jgmedic. I hope you knock it out, gonna be a big turnout...


----------



## JBurckle (Mar 24, 2011)

anybody know how many they are planning to hire or how many app's they took??


----------



## JBurckle (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone hear anything on the test? Any new hiring news??


----------



## babcockxmx (May 5, 2011)

I have my skills/oral interview here at the end of this month and was looking for some incite on how this would be conducted. What skills they may be testing and how the oral is formatted. I am from So. CA so I've been trying to learn about the department but i find its hard to know the inter-workings unless you know someone. So if anybody has been through this portion here and has any incite or tips it would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## babcockxmx (Jun 14, 2011)

So I'm currently ranked 21 and have my PAT next month. Was wondering if anybody here had any inside info on how many they may be hiring


----------

